# Smokin-It Regular vs. Norman Cart?



## Count Porcula (Oct 27, 2020)

I feel like I should have gone all-in when I got my Smokin-It #2. It's a little aggravating, bending over to feed and clean it, and it would be nice to have a little horizontal space to hold things while I'm smoking.

Smokin-It has two carts. The expensive one is the Norman cart. It's a rolling cabinet with two shelves and a latching door. The cheaper cart has no doors and no shelves, but it has two wings that fold out to the sides to hold things.

Seems to me the wings would be more useful than the cabinet and shelves.

Any opinions based on experience?


----------



## Hammond guy (Oct 27, 2020)

I bought a 4 wheeled plastic cart from Northern Hydraulic to put my Cookshack smokette 008 on.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 27, 2020)

I can't really help you but hope you get the one best suited for you.  I look at it this way.  If I have the unit for a period of time would I want that function?  It isn't like you can just tape a $50 on the thing to get the extra function after the initial purchase.  Been burned by that a few times.  Most recently was on a snowblower.

JC


----------



## Steve H (Oct 27, 2020)

I couldn't find a BBQ cart that fit my needs or budget. So I just made one. And it does everything that I set out for it to do. If you're handy enough. Perhaps you could take the route.


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 27, 2020)

here to watch the replies....been looking at Smokin' It, Smokin' Tex and Cookshak for my next smoker.

I looked at the Smokin' it website and I agree with you - would love to have the Norman cart with the fold-up tables that are only available on the other cart with no drawer or shelves..

Right now I use an aluminum Coleman Camping Table ($60 on Amazon Prime) next to my MES40.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 27, 2020)

I like having an enclosed cabinet for storing shelves,  wood, tin foil rolls, etc.
I used some filing cabinets to make my smoker carts. I also found an aluminum bakery cart for my #3 for  $50.   If I had the money, I would have gone for the norman.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 27, 2020)

Like Steve I built my own. 
Harbor Freight may have something that may work for you for a lot less $$$.


----------



## Count Porcula (Oct 27, 2020)

I have built a bunch of mobile stands for my workshop, and today I finished turning a Harbor Freight tool chest into a welding cart. I was thinking it would be nice to let someone else do the work this time.


----------



## Murray (Oct 27, 2020)

I use a Black and Decker Workmate, paid $12 used.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2020)

I just used the bottom half of a gas grill, and put sheet of plywood (cut down to the size I wanted) on top and set my MES on it.  That way I had counter space on both sides.  The cabinet is really useful to store things in.
Gary


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 27, 2020)

I have a Smokin' It Model 2 as well as the smaller cart with no doors but with the side foldable shelves. I also have the Smokin' It cover that hangs down enclosing the bottom. I store my chips and chunks underneath and the cover keeps the weather out quite nicely. I use the side shelves quite a bit and as you already surmised, it is great not having to bend over to do anything. The wheels are sturdy and lockable. While I don't have any experience with the Norman cart, I can and do recommend the smaller/cheaper cart.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 28, 2020)

If I had a Smokin-It, I would choose the stability and work space of the Two Shelf Cart. That said, I kept my MES, til it died, on one of carts below. Sturdy, mobile and plenty of work space and storage...JJ





__





						Utility Carts
					

Shop for Utility Carts in Carts & Trucks supplies. Global Industrial is a leading supplier of Utility Carts. We Can Supply That.




					www.globalindustrial.com


----------



## Norwester55 (Oct 28, 2020)

While the Smokin-It carts are nice I didn't want to spend that much on one so I got a Seville Classic cart from Amazon for my #1. Its plenty sturdy enough and has a lot of room for storage underneath. They also have shelf liners so you won't have to worry about dripping grease etc thru to the lower shelves. Which I ordered after the 1st smoke.  I bolted it thru the top shelf using large washers. The #2 should fit on it easily.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 28, 2020)

I have the 3D. While taller than the model 2. the bottom and center are at the same height.  I am 6' 4" and will be 70 in December.  I consider stooping and bending, and sometimes  getting on my knees nothing more than flexibility exercises and the doctor did tell me to exercise more.  However, I have to say getting back upright is a chore.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2020)

AMEN Sarge. Once on my knees, I need a chair to push on and my SIL pulling on my Belt to get up again.  Dang Arthritis...JJ


----------



## Count Porcula (Oct 29, 2020)

Seville Classics makes some good stuff. I'm sitting in my gun room right now with two of their rolling shelf units and two workbenches.

I see that a number of Chinese companies like Seville Classics offer rolling stainless tables for less money than a Norman cart, and I think they would work better for me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2020)

Something like a  Gridmann Rolling SS Table, 36Wx24Dx36H, is around $150. I am curious if the Smokin-IT has to be screwed to the Table some how? That's a pretty top heavy set up...JJ


----------



## Norwester55 (Oct 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Something like a  Gridmann Rolling SS Table, 36Wx24Dx36H, is around $150. I am curious if the Smokin-IT has to be screwed to the Table some how? That's a pretty top heavy set up...JJ


The legs on the Smokin-It #1 and #2's (not sure about #3's) are drilled out and threaded for the wheels which makes it pretty easy to thru bolt to whatever you want to put it on. I don't think I'd want it just setting on something at least if I had to wheel it around much. One sharp corner or bump could ruin your day easily!

#1/#2 wheels


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 29, 2020)

I bolted my smokers to the carts, but don't have a Smokin-It cart so can't say if they are predrilled or not.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 29, 2020)

The SI carts and cabinets are pre-drilled.  There are photos on the website for each model and enlarging the photos show the details.  Also, Steve, the owner of SI, will answer any questions that you may have regarding the carts/cabinets that the deceptions/photos do not cover.  Just send an email.


----------



## Count Porcula (Nov 2, 2020)

I decided to go for the chart with side platforms. It's supposed to arrive today. Hope it works out.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

